# Itchy and flaky scalp & hair falling out !



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Please can you advise what I can use that's safe for my itchy flaky scalp ? It's so annoying and embarrassing... also my hair is coming out in clumps. 

Thanks very much 

I hope to hear from you as my midwife is no help to me.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi CMJ 

I would advise that you pop into a chemist and speak to the pharmacist. As as a midwife I am not aware of what is in shampoos and scalp treatments. They will be best placed to advise you. Hair falling out in pregnancy is common it is because it grows quicker so do not be concerned. 

Hope that helps. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks very much Kaz


----------

